# Spin mold



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2020)

Well i found my first spin molded bottle. It is a blue aqua glass with amazing rings up and down the bottle. The bottom has a cool punt an is 2 plus inches. There is rings all over the bottom also. I tried my best to photograph but it does not do the bottle justice. The colors are all wrong except the third picture of the neck it is the aqua blue the bottle is. It is truely like a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 7, 2020)

*A French-form wine bottle.  I can't tell if the lip finish is molded or tooled.  French cylinder wines are typically turn-mold bottles.  And, typically they are green glass.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for the information. The top looks tooled and the glass is light blue. Definitly wine i thought.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 14, 2020)

Kick-up, yes.  Punt (pontil), no.


----------

